# More snow - further delayed



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

I have travelled to Italy in the winter many times with coaches and also the motorhome. I have never had such a bad journey as the last two days. 

Anyway, I made it in one piece, albeit about a day late. 

Here is a pic that sums it up really for the journey in Switzerland. So much for gritting and snow ploughs. 

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Good to here you are there in one pice and I bet you will only remember the good bit of the journey by next week

Looking foward to you post about HMS Sheffield first long trip.

PS how ids the Dome doing?

Richard...


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

time to paaaaaarty now woooo hooo!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Glad you made it safely.

I believe they had snow in Cornwall but none here.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Russell so glad you have got there Ok.
All this snow does it mean a bad winter this year.
The Skiers will be pleased wont they.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Snow Joke*

haben Sie Winterreifen für Ihr wohnmobile Russel?


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*more snow*

Hi zulurita, where was the snow in Cornwall? We live up on Bodmin Moor and there ain't been none here.
curlyboy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Party*



greenasthegrass said:


> time to paaaaaarty now woooo hooo!


I missed the party Greenie. Thst was last night. The "party" tonight is a "private party" which turns out to be a meal and so on made by Matteo's mother. I am being picked up at 8 tonight.

Ciao bella!

Russell


----------

